# Best-Ever Brownies



## raptor700

Found this recipe in my 1974 "Family Circle" cookbook.

I gave it a try last nite, and let me tell ya. These were the best brownies yet!

The only thing i changed was the temp and time.

I baked at 325º instead of 350º, and baked for 45 mins (or until a toothpick came out clean) instead of 30.

All the recipes i try will brown too much if i follow the directions on the temp. It must be my oven or an altitude thing.








              *RECIPE*

*2 squares unsweetened chocolate*

*½ cup (1 stick) butter or margarine*

*2 eggs*

*1 cup sugar*

*1teaspoon vanilla*

*½ cup sifted all-purpose flour*

*1/8th teaspoon salt*

*¾ cup chopped walnuts (optional)*

1.Melt chocolate and butter or margarine in a small saucepan over low heat; cool.

2. Beat eggs in a small bowl with electric mixer;gradually beat in sugar until mixture is fluffy and thick.

   Stir in chocolate mixture and vanilla.

3. Fold in flour and salt until well blended; stir in walnuts (optional).Spread evenly in an 8x8x2-inch greased baking pan.

4. Bake in moderate oven (350º) 30 minutes, or until shiny and firm on top. Cool in pan on wire rack.

Enjoy


----------



## Bearcarver

OMG, You even had to throw a BearView in, didn't you!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dang that looks good !

I'm leaving!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Awesome! Copied, printed & filed away for later use. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fpnmf

Looks delicious!!

I have my moms cookbook (early 50s) and try stuff out of on occaision.

You hit a home run with these brownies!!

  Have a great day neighbor!!

  Craig


----------

